

Yahoo's Fireeagle Project open for business - sh1mmer
http://fireeagle.com/

======
ggruschow
This is fantastic.

I totally needed to make it easier to track my every move.

I'd use it, but without the ability to post my social security # and bank
account passwords, it seems useless.

~~~
sysop073
I honestly don't see the utility of this. I don't think anybody wants to
broadcast exactly where they are, even to their friends, and narrowing it down
to what city you're in seems fairly useless for everyone

~~~
natrius
"I don't think anybody wants to broadcast exactly where they are, even to
their friends"

This is wrong.

 _"Oh, you were at the mall this afternoon too? I wish I knew you were there.
We could have hung out."_

Knowing where your friends are and telling your friends where you are is
clearly very useful. The problem is doing it in a way that people feel
comfortable with.

------
Kate
Looks like Brightkite with some of the features removed and Yahoo integration
tacked on. Not that Brightkite broke completely new ground either, but Fire
Eagle really looks like a knockoff.

~~~
alaskamiller
Fire eagle has been in the works at Yahoo for years and years and year and
years.

------
tocomment1
Could someone build an iPhone app that sends your location to fireeagle? I'd
do it but I don't have my license yet.

(Or maybe I could write it and someone else would be willing to upload it onto
the store?)

~~~
aditya
Something called SearchQuest already does it. It's kinda unstable, though...

------
th0ma5
any connection with ze frank as in ride the fire eagle danger day?

~~~
simonw
That's where the name came from, yes. No connection to Ze Frank otherwise.

